# Visual on Ark?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Upstream of BV is pretty much locked up, but I know folks who have been running gates in Salida..... so essentially my post is no help. Sorry, but good luck.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

300 at Wellsville so anything that's open will be a little scrapey. But still better than it was for most of the summer of 2002...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Andy H. said:


> 300 at Wellsville so anything that's open will be a little scrapey. But still better than it was for most of the summer of 2002...


Had some cold nights lately. Big calm stretches may be iced over right now, can't say for sure thought since I haven't visually looked at it in a week or so.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

It’s under 100at granite, ice through fractions open at BV park but not enough water in my opinion.

No ice in salida, you can run gates, surf, eddy, etc.

5 ice bridges in RG as of last weekend, park dale and above good to go, low scrapy expect minor ice on boulders in river, nothing major.

Shoshone is 600 with a little ice, but wide open.

Gunnison at escalate was 1500, and ice at Dominguez canyon on the banks but open.

Gunny gorge is probably clear, but I’m not sure on that.

And then there is Utah. Should be good, daily, West water, etc...

If anyone wants to do gunnison at escalate I’d go again, 12miles or flat water paddling any boat you want, I like speed laps.

Plenty to paddle.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks Bob!
Down at my parents for a week, so will bring the small cat, and get down Parkdale. Last rip was the Grand, but somehow still stoked for Bighorn at 300
Mid February Westy is sounding really good to.

Ya, I think some of the rocks are still various colors of commercial hypalon after that season andy! Good side is that we lost our fear of low water after that one, made pretty much ANYTHING look doable.

Thanks all!

Mr. Man


----------



## joe ashton (Apr 3, 2010)

I road the train Thursday and there were two ice bridges. Both bank to bank and 40ish yards long.!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Joe!
Will stay on Parkdale, can always hope though!


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Definitely iced over upstream near Echo canyon upstream of Buckhorn


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got another look at it today. Parkdale section looks clear


----------

